# Bike park raises fees for ebikes



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

If you can now ride more laps, it's gonna cost ya. That's one way to manage impact.

BikePark Wales charging extra £7 to take e-bikes on the trails - MBR


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Regardless of whether or not one believes that e-bike cause more impacts, there's no denying that ebikes will get more use out of the park than a regular bike rider. Seems fair to me. My guess is that they will lose a few ebike riders who don't want to pay, but overall, they'll come out ahead. Good for them.


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

Every business has to figure out the prefect price. Charge too much and you loose too many customers. Charge too little and you have to deal with many more customers with less profit each.

An ocean away and no e-bike of my own I've got no investment in this fight. I'd say this pricing model wasn't well thought out. With no data, my wild guess is that they should have just raised the price $1 for everyone and proclaimed higher costs as the cause without being more specific. Now everyone that frequents the place will challenge the math used and want to weigh in.


----------



## Mountie (Jun 12, 2017)

Harryman said:


> If you can now ride more laps, it's gonna cost ya. That's one way to manage impact.
> 
> BikePark Wales charging extra £7 to take e-bikes on the trails - MBR


Because they cover more ground lol, typical UK money grab thieving $%$#$%$ lol, well I guess it is twice the fun....


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

After reading the comments it does seem more like just a money grab or maybe the bike park is afraid that e-bikes will discourage real bikers from riding the park.

To address the trail wear and tear perhaps they need to charge per circuit lap. Or use a park-provided GPS tracker attached to bikes and one would pay when they leave based on a tally of miles ridden.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Increased demand=charge more, pretty basic...If one is laying out for an eBike it's sort of "signal" on income too, similar to if I call up my LS cold and ask for a price-out on a custom build. They aint calling me back with a 20% discount that's for sure.

I was thinking how technology will advance soon to the point where eBikes will have iPad holders, junk food trays, and driverless technology. The "Strava Goal" will be to see how many laps can be done with fewest crank revolutions.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Or just get one of these with pedals


----------

